# Advice - Maid / Child Care



## jasjottoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi All

I am confused which is the best option for my 17 month son, A Child Care or a Full Time maid. As I am working and my wife will be joining her job next month, we have to find and close an option in few days.
We are already in search for both options. Your valuable advice will be of much help.

Thanks
Jasjot


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

jasjottoor said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am confused which is the best option for my 17 month son, A Child Care or a Full Time maid. As I am working and my wife will be joining her job next month, we have to find and close an option in few days.
> We are already in search for both options. Your valuable advice will be of much help.
> ...


for a toddler, it might be wiser to have a full time maid (with both of you working) 
1. if you have room in apartment
2. there is no need to deliver and collect your son at childcare each day

In some estates, there are HDB flat with registered childcare facilities at the void deck- another option.


----------



## tmover (Oct 23, 2012)

Dear Jasjotter
I wonder what you decided to do re childcare? I to am relocating to Sing with my husband and 17mth old in Dec and we are considering childcare options at the moment. We are thinking of looking for a Maid/Nanny - if you went down this route are you able to recommend any agencies?
Thanks!


----------

